# 86 and still competing



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2011)

for those that think your to old to start or to old to continue please watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNIME4RfHE0&feature=related

He look darn good out there to me


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 12, 2011)

Good for him. Hope I can still do that at 86 yrs.

James


----------



## Jordan274 (Jun 14, 2011)

A true inspiration to us all.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2011)

tshadowchaser said:


> for those that think your to old to start or to old to continue please watch this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNIME4RfHE0&feature=related
> 
> He look darn good out there to me


Thanks for the video. Great inspirational for everyone. There is a love for the arts that can stick with you a lifetime.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2011)

OH MAN!!! That tears it...My "I'm too old excuse" is completely blown out of the water now...Thanks tshadowchaser...THANKS A LOT!!!! :uhyeah:

That is very impressive and it is very inspiring and I hope at 86 I am able to still do MA. 

And to the Gentleman doing the kata :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2011)

It made me rethink my "I'm retired from compitition" 
Guess it is time to really start getting back in shape and making sure my forms are not only correct but strong.
Just goes to show what one can do if the will to do it is there


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2011)

I love it and it is a motivator.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 18, 2011)

That is great to see.  Most people his age just sit in a chair all day and claim they are too old to move around, even walk.  Let this guy be an inspiration to others his age.


----------

